

GameStop Opening Boxed Copies of Deus Ex, Removing Free Game Coupons - codedivine
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4679/gamestop-opening-boxed-copies-of-deus-ex-removing-free-game-coupons

======
reemrevnivek
A similar story was already posted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921543> (176 points 21 hours ago, 62
comments), linking to this ArsTechnica article:
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/report-
gamestop-o...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/report-gamestop-
opening-deus-ex-copies-removing-free-game-code.ars)

This post adds new, interesting information about GameStop's motivation (the
Facebook post), but the former also has a lot of good commentary.

